# Flying pigs spotted!!!



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This weekend I "officially" brought Brooke out into the novice obedience rings - I had entered her last fall at the Golden National just because. 
She qualified all three days with respectable scores to earn her CD and a bumper leg. On Saturday there was a report of "pigs flying" in the area of the trial as with ME handling Brooke - yes ME - she won High In Trial. I must admit to believing the flying pigs report. As this was a first for me despite having some talented dogs over the years. A LOT of the credit must go to Betsy Scapicchiohttp://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000566022193 of Top Dog for her guidance and encouragement and to Brooke's breeder Teri Poetker for breeding such a sweet and special lil' girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot !! Congratulations  on the CD, the HIT and for Brooke not really being a flying pig


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, great news for lovely Miss Brooke! Nicely done.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Hank and Brooke! Beside the rosette, did you get any cool prize for HIT?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! She must have done well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay Hank, that's simply awesome! I'm so proud of you and Brooke!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! How FUN is that! Good job!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Hank and Brooke!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Brooke on the title and HIT! Nice job.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats, to both you and Brooke.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Great news! You should be very proud!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, that is awesome!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't that 1st HIT amazing..lol! 
Huge congrats to you both..and wishing you many more in the years to come!
Awesome job you two!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome job Hank and Brook! Congratulations!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great news!! Congrats Hank


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Go Hank and Brooke! Beside the rosette, did you get any cool prize for HIT?


Here is a picture I took in the yard last night of Brooke with her HIT prize/rosette and new title rosette. There is also a 6 ft. leather leash she won for winning the class.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS HANK!!!!! Just awesome!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Great photo!!!! Congratulations  Posts like yours are very inspiring, I appreciate you sharing!


----------

